# Fripp Island, SC



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone familiar with Fripp Is., SC ? Good surf fishing, fisherman friendly? Looks like Fripp inlet and Skull Inlet there, maybe good flounder fishing? Expensive rentals? Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Fishing at Fripp can be fantastic. Have caught a lot of well overslot redfish on both ends. Buddy has a house on the Skull Inlet end of Tarpon so we have fished that inlet frequently. We have caught lots of flounder and whiting in the surf. Shark fishing is also a great option as there are plenty of toothy critters laying in wait in the surf. Trout fishing can also be really good, especially on the Fripp inlet side, just watch some of the homeowners. Tarpon will be in the creeks late summer as well. Oh, don't forget to throw out a crab pot or two. We literally filled two of them with stone crab a few years back.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been curious about the Fripp Island area for a while, but never hear any reports from there . . . 

What about Paradise Pier ?

*http://www.huntingisland.com/nature_center.htm


http://www.huntingisland.com/fishing.htm


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paradise+Pier/@32.340561,-80.4606515,1466m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88fc6aa44b5d308f:0x6551edd6a8251118!8m2!3d32.3427779!4d-80.461657*


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably not going to get a lot of reports out of Fripp as access is limited to the island. As for Hunting Island, the fishing is fantastic there. The pier is good, but the lagoon is better, as is the surf.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Scooter2001, exactly what do you mean that access is limited to the island?, not many rentals?, all privately owned and really don't want tourons? Not surf fishing friendly?, too many swimmers?, what do you me please, thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Scooter2001 said:


> Probably not going to get a lot of reports out of Fripp as access is limited to the island. As for Hunting Island, the fishing is fantastic there. The pier is good, but the lagoon is better, as is the surf.


I was looking at that Googlemaps photo again . . . Which area of the Lagoon seems to be most productive . . . North End or area by the Pedestrian Bridge ?


*https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paradise+Pier/@32.3514122,-80.4562858,5723a,20y,97.12h,3.96t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88fc6aa44b5d308f:0x6551edd6a8251118!8m2!3d32.3427779!4d-80.461657


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paradise+Pier/@32.3420964,-80.45729,1755a,20y,97.12h,4.01t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88fc6aa44b5d308f:0x6551edd6a8251118!8m2!3d32.3427779!4d-80.461657


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paradise+Pier/@32.358095,-80.4482925,2472a,20y,97.12h,4t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88fc6aa44b5d308f:0x6551edd6a8251118!8m2!3d32.3427779!4d-80.461657*


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> Scooter2001, exactly what do you mean that access is limited to the island?, not many rentals?, all privately owned and really don't want tourons? Not surf fishing friendly?, too many swimmers?, what do you me please, thanks.


Fripp is a gated community, have to be either an owner or renting a place on the island to access it. There are plenty of rentals on the island. Most of the island is fishing friendly, occasonally we have gotten some looks by owners when trout fishing the rocks along the golf course and at Fripp inlet. Swimmers are very seldom an issue.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> I was looking at that Googlemaps photo again . . . Which area of the Lagoon seems to be most productive . . . North End or area by the Pedestrian Bridge ?
> 
> 
> *https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paradise+Pier/@32.3514122,-80.4562858,5723a,20y,97.12h,3.96t/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88fc6aa44b5d308f:0x6551edd6a8251118!8m2!3d32.3427779!4d-80.461657
> ...


Fish it all. At low tide the north end is best as the water gets pretty skinny heading south.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you Scooter2001.


----------

